# Dogs With Skin Problems, Driving You Nuts



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Well so I don't have far to go but still these two medium large dogs scratch, chew, bite paws, lose hair and flake ! :brickwall:

I've paid vets fro 6 yr.s and one has been on antibiotics for 6 yr.s. Plus steroids now and then which are not good for any of us.

I just oiled them both down with coconut oil, bought flaxseed, vit,E,zinc, probiotics, canned salmon and rice. Peas,carrots,green beans.

I will make their dog food with above ingrediants. Already gave them half zinc each,fish oil capsule.

Will slowly add other ingrediants in case they are allergic. 

I went online to buy the stuff that has all these ingrediants in it. They make the stuff and we bought it before and the mutts wouldn't touch it! The company said order the product that makes it taste good, well why not just put the crap in ther to begin with, OH thats right this way you get hooked for both.. PLUS S&H ' again'!


I went online to find DIY dog recipes. Some of the vet science diet and other exspensive food has killed peoples animals.


Instead I just bought the vitimins at WalMart. Peoples vitimins.

Will let yall know if it works.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Some dogs have thyoid problems. Peopel with these dogs have finacial problems the cost to diognose is up ther!

So I'll try the iodine in the fish pills and salmon and hope for the best. A little at a time of course. 

I read that spayed females are prone to thyroid illness and all 3 of ours are spayed females. My old dog was fixed at 4mon.s and very healthy for 17 and a large dog. A mixed hound that is now deaf but smartest dog we ever had and we had some smart ones.

I never let my dogs gain weight I think extra weight is what kills dogs early.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't had a dog since I was a kid but I keep hearing adds on the radio for Dinovite. It supposedly has enzymes that help dogs.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I had a dog that was allergic to fleas who had those symptoms. We gave him a Benadryl every morning in a small piece of hot dog. During the summer he got 2 Benadryl pills a day. Morning and night. Worked really well and didn't make him sleepy after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I haven't had a dog since I was a kid but I keep hearing adds on the radio for Dinovite. It supposedly has enzymes that help dogs.


 Been there and done that. I didn't want to mentiuon any names. . Thanks for the info though Caribou. :wave:



terri9630 said:


> I had a dog that was allergic to fleas who had those symptoms. We gave him a Benadryl every morning in a small piece of hot dog. During the summer he got 2 Benadryl pills a day. Morning and night. Worked really well and didn't make him sleepy after a couple of weeks.


 Yea and these two are alergic to most flea meds. I do give them Benadryl too.

They are losinf too much hair now so they need someghing intense. :scratch. Before mine starts falling out:scratch from frustraion I'll try this and see how it works.

They LOVE the salmon, I used 1/4 can for all 3. till we can make a big batch of the stuff. I got the Double Q Wild Caught [ maybe] for 2.39 a can so it won't be anymore expensive than dog food.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Been there and done that. I didn't want to mentiuon any names. . Thanks for the info though Caribou. :wave:
> 
> So you have tried the dynovite? Does it do anything? I'm just curious


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> > Been there and done that. I didn't want to mentiuon any names. . Thanks for the info though Caribou. :wave:
> ...


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

Meerkat
Once I took my dogs and cats food on myself (after a near death of one of my dogs by Purina) their health problems have disappeared and they are thriving. Skin problems are gone. Odor's are gone. Stamina is at an all time high. So much more. 
The more research I did the more I learned and the more I realized. Like with most things. Lol
I love vets. I respect vets. I have several vet friends. Having said that! They do profit on my sick animals. Most do not choose to do their own research. They are wined and dined by food and drug companies. Drug and food companies are a big contributor at vet schools. 
When multiple unmarked pet food labels have been put in front of top vets the vet formula's are said to be the worst. Yet this is what they push. 
You will be amazed at the changes in your dogs. 
Read! Read! Read! As with humans, natural food is healthier. 
Good luck on your adventure! It's worth it!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

masterspark said:


> I just had a dog diagnosed with sarcoptic mange. It is caused by a mite of some sort and tough to get rid of. This was an indoor dog and my other dog did not get it but it is common that all pets in the household will be affected.
> Scratching, losing hair, flakey skin, etc. A skin scraping revealed under a microscope only one dead mite but it proved that they were there. It took 3 months of treatment to clear it up. I also treated their beds and the carpets with diatomacious earth. Paid the vet a lot of $$ for medicines too.
> Good luck.


I had a dog get that and it took Revolution to get rid of it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

masterspark said:


> I just had a dog diagnosed with sarcoptic mange. It is caused by a mite of some sort and tough to get rid of. This was an indoor dog and my other dog did not get it but it is common that all pets in the household will be affected.
> Scratching, losing hair, flakey skin, etc. A skin scraping revealed under a microscope only one dead mite but it proved that they were there. It took 3 months of treatment to clear it up. I also treated their beds and the carpets with diatomacious earth. Paid the vet a lot of $$ for medicines too.
> Good luck.


 Thats is a terrible thing for dog to have. Soem never get cured. We picked oen up that was totally scabbed over, pitiful. Vet was very mean to the dog, we cussed vet out. Most vets love animals. Dog ran away so guess he died.



terri9630 said:


> I had a dog get that and it took Revolution to get rid of it.


 Back in the 50s and early 60s we used burnt motor oil on mangy dogs. I remember as a child goign to service stations and akign for it,they use to save it and glad to give it away.'

 Now burnt mototr oil WILL KILL YOUR ANIMAL!! Its not the same chemical formular it was back then. Now they have all kinds of toxic additives.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

:wave:


DoubleR said:


> Meerkat
> Once I took my dogs and cats food on myself (after a near death of one of my dogs by Purina) their health problems have disappeared and they are thriving. Skin problems are gone. Odor's are gone. Stamina is at an all time high. So much more.
> The more research I did the more I learned and the more I realized. Like with most things. Lol
> I love vets. I respect vets. I have several vet friends. Having said that! They do profit on my sick animals. Most do not choose to do their own research. They are wined and dined by food and drug companies. Drug and food companies are a big contributor at vet schools.
> ...


 Double, would you mind sharing your recipe with us? :wave:


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> :wave:
> 
> Double, would you mind sharing your recipe with us? :wave:


I don't mind sharing info but I don't have recipes for the dogs. 
The only food I pre-make with a recipe is the cat food because older cats are hard to transition to whole meat and bones.
I feed a raw diet to my dog also and I'm not sure that's what your interested in. A lot of people are turned off by it. Especially the organs 
By cooking the food the nutrition is being cooked out of the food. 
HOWEVER! I've seen what the pet food industry uses and how they make our pet food. 
If making cooked meals at home for your dogs are what your comfortable with you STILL doing them a great thing. 
You know what's in their food and that it's been raised for consumption. You know that it's been cooked and stored properly. You know the animal isn't pumped with pain meds and euthanasia drugs.
Dogs and cats are carnivores. Their digestive system is short and extremely HOT to digest raw meat and bones. This also allows for all the nasty stuff they eat and don't get salmonella etc. Hence in the wild (descendants of wolves and big cats) they eat whole pray and survive just fine. Allows them to bury their food and come back days later and eat it and not get sick.
Yes dogs and cats eat RAW bones as nature intended and they thrive. This is a common panic because people are always told NEVER to feed bones to dogs. That is COOKED bones. Cooked or slightly cooked bone changes bone which allows it to splinter.
Outdoor cats eat small critters all the time and amazingly well. That's how they are supposed to eat.
I can go into more detail but I don't think this is the kind of feeding your interested in. I don't want to bore you.
Getting your dogs off kibble will clear up SO MANY of their current and future problems. Just be sure the diet is balanced. They need the whole animal. 
So if you don't want to feed raw bone (some bone is to hard for them to eat which is why you find big bones left behind on a carcass) be sure to supplement with vitamins. 
Yes Walmart human grade vitamins are just fine. Capsule powder is said to be best.
Also remember in your diet, meat is number 1. Think what they would be eating in the wild. They don't go picking gardens or rice fields.  They do eat the innards of herbivores. Hence the "vegetables". But think of how much stomach contents are in an animal. 10ish percent maybe. So that's how much you want in your dogs diet to be balanced. 
Feeding your dog pure coconut oil will clear up a lot of skin issues as well. If the skin issues aren't kibble related, which often they are, that is. 
It will improve their coat and skin health along with dozens of other health benefits. Best part is it's natural! 
1 tsp per 10 pounds is the recommended dosage per day. We feed it daily here to our dogs. Also make treats with coconut oil and brewers yeast that help greatly with fleas during flea season.

If any of what I've said interests you I'll gladly answer questions and offer what's worked for my family and our household. 
Yes our family also raw feeds their show dogs and pets. Some of my family has raw fed over 20 years. I was a hold out.  
It's pretty amazing getting back to basics and what nature designed. 
Be prepared, no matter if it's raw or cooked, your more than likely going to have run in's with vets. They will try and "blame" your feeding on any issues you may have with your dogs. 
Genetics can't be changed. The toxins we put in our pets regularly still have an effect on their health. I.e. Parasite treatments, over vaccinating (that's a whole other topic)
You may still have problems over the years (just a lot less of them). 
Vets are quick to blame home made food and raw diets. 
All they care to know is if they aren't on a processed kibble it's BAD. Yet in the community of home cooked and raw feeders our pets hardly ever see the vet. They are healthy. Vets and Pet food companies don't make money on us and they don't like it. It's not normal 

Edit to add: Let me stress that changing your dogs diet need to not be to much at one time. Their digestive systems are stressed on kibble. You can give them the runs if they get transitioned to quickly to things like coconut oil! 
You will however see a dramatic improvement in how often they have a BM and how little it is! Their bodies are actually absorbing and using what they are eating.


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

And I killed the thread. Apologies!


----------

